# Costa Del Mar 400 vs 580



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

what is the difference? and don't say 180....LOL


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought the 580's were glass lenses while they 400's weren't?

You could always go to the website and do a little research.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

fwoodwader said:


> I thought the 580's were glass lenses while they 400's weren't?
> 
> You could always go to the website and do a little research.


they are both glass. the cr-39 is the poly lens.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

_They are both good lenses, with polarization and 100% UV protection. The 580 in 580 lens refers to yellow bands of light. The 580 lens (their premium lens) is supposed to block more of the yellow shades (which they claim the eye has a hard time processing). This is especially important if you are tying to see better on water (like when sightfishing or sailing). The 580 is a glass lens that comes in gray, copper, blue and green mirrors. The Costa Del Mar website describes the recommended uses for each color. http://www.costadelmar.com/SeeOutThere/Technology/PureLensPerfection/ FWIW, I have two pairs of shades with the 580 lens and find that they are excellent for sightfishing and general use (although Kaenon sunglasses would be a close second)._


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*400 vs 580*

The 400 lens are poly carboniate (cast resin), the 580's are glass.

The 400's will scratch, the 580's are very scratch resistance.

The 400's are virtually shatter proof.

The 580's are higher resulation and better color differential.

Does this answer some of your questions?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Who has both and can justify the difference in cost?


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> The 400 lens are poly carboniate (cast resin), the 580's are glass.
> 
> The 400's will scratch, the 580's are very scratch resistance.
> 
> ...


that is completely wrong...the 400 & 580's are both glass lenses the CR-39 is the plastic lens


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Texas Jeweler said:


> The 400 lens are poly carboniate (cast resin), the 580's are glass.
> 
> The 400's will scratch, the 580's are very scratch resistance.
> 
> ...


I just want to say that I have Hammerheads with the 400 glass lenses. Just sayin:doowapsta


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Not sure - but I have always been told the 580 is the best from Costa, so that's what I bought.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have the Stringers with the green mirror 400 glass lens. I think they are sweet but I have not worn the 580's. I had a hard time justifying paying the $200 that I did for them, let alone spending another $40 for the 580 lens. Maybe next time.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

I had the opportunity to test the 580 against the 400. I did notice a very slight difference. My eyes seemed a little more relaxed with that being said I bought the 400 and put the difference in my pocket.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a pair of Hammerheads with the Blue Mirror 400's and a pair of Eliminators with Green Mirror 580's..

love em both


----------



## chasingtails123 (Mar 23, 2009)

I just bought a pair of Man-o-Wars, in the green mirror 580 lens, and they are amazing. It's like everything is in HD. I only paid 160.00 shipped from ebay.


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

From their web site

http://www.costadelmar.com/SeeOutThere/Technology/WhatMakesThemCostas/


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

chasingtails123 said:


> I just bought a pair of Man-o-Wars, in the green mirror 580 lens, and they are amazing. It's like everything is in HD. I only paid 160.00 shipped from ebay.


That's the ticket, Ebay..

I've got a pair of 400 green mirror in the brines, and a pair of 580 in the caballito. I think the 580's are more clear and not as "amber tinted" as the 400's.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Fellas...I just bought the Isabella's with the Gray 400's. $134 on ebay! The 400's will beat the hell out of the Target brands that I have been wearing lately. lol


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

i have the 580 green tint on the stringers frame.. have to say the color is AWESOME! 1000x's better than walmart cheapos lol and i didn't even have to buy them. G/f surprised me with them.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

To me it was like switching from Rabbit Ears to full HDMI 1080P!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

jfish87 said:


> i have the 580 green tint on the stringers frame.. have to say the color is AWESOME! 1000x's better than walmart cheapos lol and i didn't even have to buy them. G/f surprised me with them.


I bought the 580's for my hubby and he loves them.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

I have both the 400 and 580 lenses and I cannot tell much difference to be honest! I would get the 400... 

My .02

SW


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Speckwrangler said:


> I have both the 400 and 580 lenses and I cannot tell much difference to be honest! I would get the 400...
> 
> My .02
> 
> SW


Maybe add a prescription too... 

There's a BIG difference to me... I have both as well


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I just got mullet guts all over my 400's so they are not very clear. Umm, salty.
I would say save your money on the 580's Just in case you need a new pair soon.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

If you have good eyes the difference is night and day. I cannot believe someone would say they cannot tell the difference between the two. I would never own another pair of 400's.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I got my Eliminators with the 580 lens from Steep & Cheap.com for like 80 shipped


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a pair of Turbines in the 400 Blue Mirror and then Zanes in the 580 Blue Mirror (I know, green is better for inshore, but was a bit too dark for my liking). While they are very similar I did notice a difference in the 580's, everything seemed just a bit sharper. A co-worker did a head-to-head on his 400 Green Mirror vs my 580 Blue Mirror and his jaw dropped and said his next pair will definitely be the 580's.

Try them all on and get what works for you though!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Texas Jeweler said:


> The 400 lens are poly carboniate (cast resin), the 580's are glass.
> 
> The 400's will scratch, the 580's are very scratch resistance.
> 
> ...


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I should have added, the 400's come in both poly and glass lens. I stand corrected.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

WestEndAngler said:


> Maybe add a prescription too...
> 
> There's a BIG difference to me... I have both as well


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I know a prescription lens is being worked on for the 580 lens, it is possible going to be out next year. Wished it could be sooner.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know much about the material used but if it's performance that you're interested in I can tell you. I have the 400 fathoms with the green mirror lense as well as the 580 Riomars in green mirrior lense. For me, the 580 is better than the 400 out in the water sight casting for reds and out and about anywhere else. You can see brighter while the 400 is darker. You can try getting a 400 and a 580 together at Academy sometime. Place them really close together and you'll see the difference. It'd be even better to see outside of the store with the sunout because inside the store will be diff. Looking through the 580 lense will seem a bit cleaner than the 400. I think the 580's really make a difference for me while sight casting. Everything with the 580s seems more crisp and better focused than the 400s and brighter too. I'd get them again and again.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Isnt the price difference like $40? You're already spending that much, whats the big deal?


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

I have the 580's and to my eyes they are clearer than the 400's....colors seem better also


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Be sure to order your next pair from fellow 2Cooler...Texas Jeweler when you get ready to buy your next pair.


----------



## SteveOsiecki (May 24, 2010)

*costas*

to my understanding, it has to do with the wavelengths that are blocked out. I have owned both and I do like my 580's better. Its a little better definition. Check ebay before buying at the store. I saved 80.00 on my manowars.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

I have both....400's green mirror Fathoms and 580's green mirror Frigates with the side shields. My fathoms are the orange frames and seem to brighten everything up on cloudy days. The frigates with the side shields block out all outside light and are excellent for sight casting! Whatever you get, always have a spare pair when you're out there!


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

What would be the color of choice for inshore sight casting and wading?


----------



## SteveOsiecki (May 24, 2010)

Pirate, 
you want the green for inshore, blue is more popular but those are geared for offshore.


----------

